# Mainframe Jobs



## twinklej (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi,


I am an IT Analyst with 6 yrs exp in Mainframes - Application Design, Development, Testing and support. I am planning to relocate to Singapore. Are there any job opportunities for Mainframe professionals in Singapore. 

Thanks,

Twinkle Jayachandran


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Previously, job opportunities in singapore for Mainframe or any other professionals rely heavily on hands-on experience, qualifications, skillsets, type of industry. However, recently timing, Immigration rules and quota changes have became contributing factors too.

Good hunting.


----------



## twinklej (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you !


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes, timing is crucial esp recently the Immigration rules and quota have tightened considerably. How is your application progress?


----------

